# St. Louis Snow



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

Dec 15th images at 2.5 inches near Rts.100 at 109:


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

Dec 15th images while yet snowing in west county:


----------



## mowerkid01 (Nov 19, 2007)

Yup, St.Louis got dumped on. In my back yard, there almost half a foot of snow! Great images. Im in ladue, and we just got hammered with powder.


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

*Sunday Dec 16th, 2007 Snow Pics*

was 30+ mph winds early this-am, left us with this :


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

....likewise Sunday pics (while this storm goes northeast and gains gusto - sorry NE) ....also big thanks to our on-site toro 2-cycle blowers at 3.25hp at 16 " and 5hp suzuki at 21" respectively, and the earthway 80# cap rotary for calcium pellets just to get acess to the hill and road through a total of about 6-7" of drifts :


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

somm what part of stl u live in i myself live by bellfontaine, right around 270 and lilac


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

see post #1. xysport you must've got this amount of snow too, eh?
it all looks like this still today, don't it?
regards


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

i just seen pictures and got happy. i'll tell you what i wood love to get 5 more snow's like this 1 payupprsport


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

I agree, except I just would like to get 1 more like that one.


----------

